# No es porque sea mi mascota, pero...



## Sylphadora

Ciao!!

Ho un piccolo problema con un tempo verbale in la frase "no es porque sea mi mascota, pero es el perro más mono del mundo entero". Il problema è che non so se si può usare il congiuntivo, come in spagnolo. Ho tradotto la frase come "non è perché sia la mia mascotte, ma è il cane il più carino di tutto il mondo". Si deve usare il congiuntivo per dire "no es porque sea..."??


----------



## kolya97

Sì, devi usare il congiuntivo. Io direi:

Non (è) perché sia il mio cane*...

*In italiano per mascotte si intende: persona, animale o oggetto cui si attribuisce valore di portafortuna: _la m. di una squadra di calcio _(Diz. De Mauro).


----------



## Sylphadora

Ah!! Dunque è come Naranjito!!

http://www.furiaroja.com/naranjito.jpg

E quale è la parola per "animale di compagnia"?? In spagnolo usiamo la parola "mascota" zia per parlare di quello che hai spiegato che per parlare degli animali di compagnia.


----------



## irene.acler

Sylphadora said:


> Ah!! Dunque è come Naranjito!!
> 
> http://www.furiaroja.com/naranjito.jpg
> 
> E qual è la parola per "animale di compagnia"?? In spagnolo usiamo la parola "mascota" sia per parlare di quello che hai spiegato che per parlare degli animali di compagnia.


 
Eh, exactamente no sé qué palabra se podría utilizar. Efectivamente "mascotte" tiene el sentido que dice Kolya.
Pero "mascota" en español tiene este mismo sentido del italiano?


----------



## Sylphadora

Sì, in spagnolo "mascota" ha il senso dell'italiano, ma ha anche il senso di "animale di compagnia". Dunque i cani, i gatti, i pesci, ecc., sono tutti "mascotas".


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, vale. Beh en italiano yo no llamaría "mascotte" a un gato o un perro.
La verdad es que no sé exactamente si existe una palabra específica...sigo pensando!


----------



## Sylphadora

Dunque, non confondere Naranjito con un animale di compagnia!! XD
Può essere che semplicemente si dica "animale di compagnia" in italiano.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, a los gatos, perros, pajaritos etc les llamamos "animali di compagnia". Pero no es que se diga cuando se habla, es decir, nunca diría "il mio animale di compagnia si chiama X". 

Probablemente decimos simplemente "il mio cane/cagnolino", "il mio gatto", etc.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, es como dice Irene, hablando no lo utilizás eso de "animale di compagnia".
Y tampoco escribiendo, Sylpha, o sea, depende...Si escribís a una persona que no conocés bien, podés poner "è il mio animale da compagnia"...
Pero, tal y como lo armaste vos, no me parece la mejor solucíón...
Poné: "non (è) perché sia (il) mio, ma è il cagnolino più carino/grazioso di tutto il mondo!" Eso entre parentesis, lo podés poner u omitir, según quieras, a mi parecer. Si quitás la "e", mejor quitá el "il" también, si no quitá el "il" nomás, o si no dejalo todo.
Yo los quitaría ambos, igual.
Bueno, además, el italiano en estos caso es más flexible que el español, si ponés el indicativo en cambio del subjuntivo queda re bien igual: "non è perchè è il mio, ma...".
Hablando se diría así, 100 veces a 5, pero escrito mejor con el subjuntivo, no sé si con el indicativo esté considerado correcto por gramáticas y mataburros  Igual, se dice, así que mejor que lo sepas.
Si le ponés "animale da compagnia", de todas formas, la frase queda rebuscadísima, me sabe mal, mejor eso de "perrito" (cagnolino).
"Mascota/mascotte" es un galicismo, tanto en italiano como en español.
En español se adaptó, en italiano no, tal y como suele ocurrir.
Pero en español tiene, como justamente dijeron, este significado más, que en italiano no tiene.
Ah, en italiano se pronuncia a la francesa: "mascòt", así, con la "t" bien fuerte y sin la "e".
Saludos


----------



## Sylphadora

Grazie per i vostri risposte!!  Alla fine ho scritto "non è perché sia il mio cane, ma Goofy è il cane il più carino di tutto il mondo". So che ho ripetuto la parola "cane", ma ho aggiunto il nome del cane per distanziarle.


----------



## irene.acler

Sylphadora said:


> Grazie per le vostre risposte!!  Alla fine ho scritto "non è perché sia il mio cane, ma Goofy è il cane il più carino di tutto il mondo". So che ho ripetuto la parola "cane", ma ho aggiunto il nome del cane per distanziarle.


 

Efectivamente se habría podido decir "non perché sia il mio, ma Goofy è il cane...", pero también así está bien eh!


----------



## Sylphadora

Ho dimenticato di nuovo che si dice "le vostre risposte" e non "i vostri risposte"!! XD Lo dimentico frequentemente... Aspetto non dimenticarlo di più!!


----------



## irene.acler

Sylphadora said:


> Ho dimenticato di nuovo che si dice "le vostre risposte" e non "i vostri risposte"!! XD Lo dimentico frequentemente... Spero di non dimenticarlo di più!!


 
Eh, tranquila. Si no llego yo para corregirte


----------



## Sylphadora

Già sono più tranquilla!! XD


----------

